# Gunman Massacres 20 Children at School in Connecticut



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 15, 2012)

*graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2012/12/14/nyregion/20121215_SHOOTING_GOBIG-slide-OAFY/20121215_SHOOTING_GOBIG-slide-OAFY-thumbWide.jpg



> A 20-year-old man wearing combat gear and armed with semiautomatic pistols and a semiautomatic rifle killed 26 people — 20 of them children — in an attack in an elementary school in central Connecticut on Friday. Witnesses and officials described a horrific scene as the gunman, with brutal efficiency, chose his victims in two classrooms while other students dove under desks and hid in closets
> 
> Hundreds of terrified parents arrived as their sobbing children were led out of the Sandy Hook Elementary School in a wooded corner of Newtown, Conn. By then, all of the victims had been shot and most were dead, and the gunman, identified as Adam Lanza, had committed suicide. The children killed were said to be 5 to 10 years old.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

sometimes i thank god that guns are illegal in india,and need a liscense
and you dont get an assault rifle even if you have a license


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 15, 2012)

Why children?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

thats because the guy is a psycho

thats because the guy is a psycho


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

^^seems like you haven't read about the article in times of india about huge thriving illegal gun business in western UP & certain parts of India.all you need is a couple of thousand(less than the cost of a 2tb hdd) & some talking skill/practical knowledge/friends who know about such things & you can get a desi gun easily.though the irony is that such qualities are very hard to find in India in a mad man capable of killing children(there are such persons in India but they don't use guns).rest assured though that in so called bad lands/certain areas of UP/bihar/M.P./chattisgarh if you are engaging even in a minor conflict with a seemingly road side goon guns will come out.

P.S.all the above is not just from newspaper as i have seen such things.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

> get a desi gun easily


you mean the katta? (single shot pistol)
i don't think you wil get an assault rifle easily



> .rest assured though that in so called bad lands/certain areas of UP/bihar/M.P./chattisgarh


 pas sab ka baap
DILLI.where every second person has a gun 

or mabe its just too much savdhan india


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

you can get an assault rifle too if you have the cash & contacts.btw delhi seems more dangerous because it is more in news but appearances can be deceiving.just so you know the first time AK-47 was used in a crime in India was in UP around 1996.just having a gun is not enough you also must possess the guts to fire it & even more guts to shoot at somebody & on that account nothing beats bad lands of up/bihar.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2012)

damn this is bad.  the psycho has destroyed lives of multiple families. Even death sentence wont serve him well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

^^he is already dead,killed in police action.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 15, 2012)

Now should we say "American (gun) culture is to be blamed."?! 



whitestar_999 said:


> you can get an assault rifle too if you have the cash & contacts.btw delhi seems more dangerous because it is more in news but appearances can be deceiving.just so you know the first time AK-47 was used in a crime in India was in UP around 1996.just having a gun is not enough you also must possess the guts to fire it & even more guts to shoot at somebody & on that account nothing beats bad lands of up/bihar.



There's a saying in Bundelkhand/Chambal/Bhind-Morena region (where in most of the households you'll find several rifles & guns, esp. in the rural areas), which is described like - "_Bandook chalaane waala achchha ho ya bura, lekin bandook thaamne, chalaane aur goli khaane ke liye jigar chaahiye, aur is baat ke liye bandook ke ghode ke peechhe waala aur saamne waala, dono izzat ke haqdaar hain_." (Whether or not a gun-toting person is inherently good or bad, but using a gun & taking a bullet head-on requires courage, for which, both, the one pulling the trigger & the one in front of the gun, deserve some amount of respect.)

In the skirmishes of Waaseypur, one person was shot with several hundreds of rounds of AK-47/AK-56 and his body rendered with so many holes, that the police had refused to perform a post-mortem on the body. 

Our pesky discussion aside, the perpetrator of the crime in the OP, and the one i wrote of above from Waaseypur, both such types (psychopaths) don't deserve any respect, but lifelong series of novel physical & mental torture-methods!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

> but lifelong series of novel physical & mental torture-methods!


+1.too bad he's dead


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 15, 2012)

Now that is the culture of America


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 15, 2012)

the last time i had tears rolling down was after watching Schindler's list ... and now again.
horrific .. plain horrific.
let that guy burn in hell....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

^^heaven & hell are both here depending on your past actions.


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

USA needs strict gun control, but then again they are bound by false ideas about freedom and democracy.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

Why Can't USA have security in schools? Like India does?


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Why Can't USA have security in schools? Like India does?


That's a joke right? Cause in my school(the oldest and one of the most prominent missionary school in kolkata) the only security we had was an old security guard wielding a stick, and a bunch of other low ranking stuff, they didn't even own a knife let alone a gun. 

This will probably never happen in India, because getting a glock or something like that is anything but impossible here, best a kid can get here is a 6 shot from his father(if he's in police) with no extra ammo, and military personnel are not allowed to take semi autos out of their barracks and to their homes. Only real threat is from students whose father's a gangstar owning glocks and seigs.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Not a joke.Anyways they should tigthen security in buildings,malls(In India they have metal detectors)


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> USA needs strict gun control, but then again they are bound by false ideas about freedom and democracy.



Stabbing in China: 22 Children Injured in Knife Attack - Softpedia



> 22 children and an elderly woman were stabbed outside an elementary school in China, reports say. The incident occurred as students were coming to school, and before classes started.
> 
> Before 8 a.m. on Friday, December 14, a man pulled a knife in front of the school in the village of Chengping, in Henan province.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 15, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Why Can't USA have security in schools? Like India does?



Thats news to me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

> Why Can't USA have security in schools? Like India does?


you have a good sense of humour my friend


> This will probably never happen in India, because getting a glock or something like that is anything but impossible here, best a kid can get here is a 6 shot from his father(if he's in police) with no extra ammo, and military personnel are not allowed to take semi autos out of their barracks and to their homes. Only real threat is from students whose father's a gangstar owning glocks and seigs.


you forgot one more guy
The (Dilli ke)Neta ka Beta

@vnash : okay,america is great and they are responsible in using guns. happy? 



> That's a joke right? Cause in my school(the oldest and one of the most prominent missionary school in kolkata) the only security we had was an old security guard wielding a stick, and a bunch of other low ranking stuff, they didn't even own a knife let alone a gun


my "global" school has the most highest fees in our area and is regarded the "best"
yet we have ONE 50-something guy without a stick/knife/double-barrel who sleeps most of the time


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you have a good sense of humour my friend
> 
> you forgot one more guy
> The (Dilli ke)Neta ka Beta
> ...


Well, that's because unless insane, no person would attack a school, how depraved may he be, let alone students, something is wrong with american mindset, specially that of teens, I mean, how many school attacks had ever taken place in India?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

> I mean, how many school attacks had ever taken place in India?


idk somewhere next to 0



> something is wrong with american mindset, specially that of teens


almost all of yanks have had some childhood trauma which leads them to do all this psychotic crap
the are not mentally strong and crack easily compared to us Indians


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> idk somewhere next to 0


Only one, with one death, look at USA and Europe list, something is wrong with the developed countries.
School shooting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And this is USA list: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_shootings_in_the_United_States

WTH is wrong with that country? And people say Gun law is useless.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

^It seems our indian school shooting was a case of personal enemity

not of psychotic shooting like of Uncle-Sam-Land


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^It seems our indian school shooting was a case of personal enemity
> 
> not of psychotic shooting like of Uncle-Sam-Land


Yeah that, it seems these kids in USA tend to take out their frustration by killing others, I think USA should launch a suicide campaign, like feel frustrated, kill yourself /sic.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2012)

Really ?? A School ?? Im speechless 
RIP to all deceased


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2012)

There is mind you, difference and a huge one at that between countries that needing license to own a gun than those who do not.Its just not about procurement or availability for those who suggest We can get Weapons in India if we know essentially where to look for.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

^its as easy as googling for torrents you know 
and its all the more easy to get behind bars if your caught


bcoz we don't have

*OWNING A GUN IS THE RIGHT OF EVERY FREE *cough* psychotic *cough* AMERICAN*


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2012)

Could have more effective and mature without that font size.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2012)

God! Not again. Please don't blame Manson for this one.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> USA needs strict gun control, but then again they are bound by false ideas about freedom and democracy.



its really funny in a dark way to repeatedly see american/western movies/games with lots of high-talk of saving freedom, saving humanity, saving the world, saving what-have-you every time.



tkin said:


> Well, that's because unless insane, no person would attack a school, how depraved may he be, let alone students, something is wrong with american mindset, specially that of teens, I mean, how many school attacks had ever taken place in India?



last time when such a shoot-out massacre happened in a movie-hall screening 'the dark knight rises', one of the panelists in a TV-show discussion on the subject said that issues here are more community-based & societal in nature (dowry, honour-killings {i dislike this term}, feuds over family disputes, etc.) whereas there they are more individualistic in nature (shoot-outs, aggravated assaults, crazy guy on a vehicle-rampage, psyopath serial-killers on the loose, etc.)


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 25, 2012)

America needs to reconsider its arm laws. Seriously


----------

